
Ask HN: What to build using a bank account API? - slashdotdash
Given the public beta of Teller has been announced today[1], what useful apps could be built using their API to pull data from your bank account?<p>I&#x27;ve previously built an open source web app to visualise transactions from a Ledger CLI .dat file[2]. This could be automated using an API to create a dashboard of your financial transactions. What other useful tools could be created from this data?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.teller.io&#x2F;2017&#x2F;06&#x2F;12&#x2F;the-api-for-you-bank-account-is-here.html<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;slashdotdash&#x2F;node-ledger-web
======
tenzo
Personal banking \- PFM chatbot \- Budgeting tool \- Virtual saving accounts

I personally see a lot more applications for business bank accounts. If you
don't mind, is there anywhere I can DM you?

~~~
slashdotdash
@slashdotdash on Twitter.

